# enable su command for normal user



## ccc (Sep 13, 2010)

hi

I'm logged-in as a normal user, but if I try su command then I get:
	
	



```
$ su
[color="Red"]su: Sorry[/color]
```
Howto enable su command for normal user?


----------



## ccc (Sep 13, 2010)

Add user (bsd) to group wheel, seems to solve this problem:
	
	



```
# [B]pw user mod [color="DarkGreen"]bsd[/color] -G wheel[/B]
# groups bsd
bsd wheel
# su bsd
$ su
Password:
```


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 13, 2010)

See also su(1) & pam_group(8) for ways to use groups other than wheel.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

And of course good old security/sudo.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> Add user (bsd) to group wheel, seems to solve this problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

